# Charnière MacBook Pro : Mon expérience



## Zemou (12 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis l'heureux détenteur d'un MBP 15 pouces late 2008.
Je vous fait part ici de ma mauvaise expérience à propos de la charnière qui pourrait être utile à certains.

Comme beaucoup ici, ma charnière s'est mise à "claquer" lorsque je refermais mon MBP. Après avoir lu beaucoup de sujets sur le problème ici, je me permets de vous raconter mon histoire plutot désagréable.

Ayant lu que beaucoup avait ce problème, je ne me suis pas inquiété plus que ça. Puis 1 semaine avant la fin de la garantie, mon ordinateur ne s'est plus refermé correctement. L'écran était décallé par rapport à la base et il y avait un jour entre l'écran et la base. Ne pouvant déposer l'ordinateur au SAV à cause de projets à terminer, j'ai souscris à l'Apple Care.

Après avoir contacté Apple et bien expliqué mon problème, j'ai déposé mon ordinateur dans un APR il y a une semaine.
Aujourd'hui je reçois un mail de l'APR me disant que la charnière est cassée et que ce problème n'est pas couvert par la garantie car elle est du à "une mauvaise utilisation" accompagné d'un devis de 700 euros pour la réparation.

Je suis étudiant, cet ordinateur m'a couté les yeux de la tete. Vous imaginez bien que je ne m'amusais pas à le claquer sur tout les murs que je trouvais...
Je suis d'autant plus dégouté que ce problème est arrivé de façon progressive (les claquements lors de la fermeture) et je m'en veux aujourd'hui de ne pas m'être inquiété avant.

Je vais appeler Apple aujourd'hui pour voir ce que l'on peut faire, mais j'ai plutot du mal à digérer ça. Je vous tiendrais au courant si ça vous interresse.

Mais voilà une petite mise en garde pour ceux qui ont leur charnière qui claque.


----------



## Zemou (18 Novembre 2009)

Pas mal de visites mais peu de commentaires sur ce thread 

Je continue mon histoire.
J'ai donc laissé le mac au mains de mon APR. J'ai appelé Apple, on m'a mis en contact avec un technicien de "niveau supérieur" qui m'a demandé d'appeler l'APR et de leur demander d'envoyer des photos du mac à Apple. Et qu'ils puissent éventuellement prendre en charge la réparation pour anomalie de la pièce en question.

J'espère avoir gain de cause, surtout qu'ils ne trouveront pas de traces de choc dessus...

Wait and see...


----------



## scaryfan (18 Novembre 2009)

Dingue comme histoire !!!


----------



## p.boussaguet (18 Novembre 2009)

J'ai eu un problème de charnière sur un MB Unibody 13"' ... pas de casse mais des charnières qui se dévissent toute seules ! Pris en charge par Apple mais j'ai bien du faire comprendre que je ne maltraitais pas mon MB !

Il semble que ce soir un des points faible de ces portables.

Bonne chance ...


----------



## nicoplanet (19 Novembre 2009)

Apple prend en charge le problème sur le MBA : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2948?viewlocale=fr_FR
Avec un peu de chance, ça passera sur ton MBP...

Tiens-nous au courant ! 


_[Edit - HS: Très sympa tes photos de Berlin p.boussaguet  Manque peut-être un peu de couleur sur certaines... ]_


----------



## p.boussaguet (19 Novembre 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> _[Edit - HS: Très sympa tes photos de Berlin p.boussaguet  Manque peut-être un peu de couleur sur certaines... ]_



Merci ... à l'époque, je ne travaillais qu'en NB avec mon vieux Nikon F chargé à la Tri-X développée par mes soins dans la salle de bain .... Ne pouvant faire la même chose avec les pelloches couleurs, je m'abstenais.
Mais tu as raison, c'est aussi une ville qui mérite la couleur ... j'y retournerai dès que je le pourrai car c'est une des rares capitales que je supporte ... avec Lisbonne .... Horreur de Paris !

Merci .... je ferme par un encouragement à Zemou pour son problème ... d'ailleurs, ma charnière gauche recommence à craquer un peu .... encore un passage dans un applecenter à venir ...


----------



## Zemou (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Des nouvelles du front  Apple a accepté la réparation !
Je récupère mon MBP ce week end normalement.

Il aura fallu un mois tout de même, mais bon, tout est bien qui fini bien pour mon porte monnaie.


----------



## MacSedik (7 Décembre 2009)

tout cela n'est pas rassurant... en tout cas c'est cool qu'Apple l'ai pris en charge. 
je me demande si ça été corrigé sur ceux de mid 2009 ce problème(?)


----------



## Zemou (7 Décembre 2009)

Oui, c'est pas très rassurant, surtout que ces claquements ne sont pas exclusifs à ma machine.

Par contre le technicien de niveau supérieur de chez Apple m'a dit qu'ils avaient une note sur le sujet dans leurs fichiers. Apparement, c'est un problème connu.


----------



## MacSedik (7 Décembre 2009)

s'ils ont une note c'est que ça a du touché des centaines de personnes, j'espère ne pas connaitre ce problème d'ici quelques mois car après les cartes graphiques 8600M GT, les batteries et la pâte thermique sur mon précédent MacBook Pro. ça va finir par couter cher ces MacBook Pro...


----------



## falzar (11 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> s'ils ont une note c'est que ça a du touché des centaines de personnes


 
Je ne sais pas si c'est exactement le même problème qui m'arrive ( cf. photos. Merci ZEMOU de me dire si ça y ressemble).
Je n'ai pour ma part pas faire subir de choc à mon MBP 15'' late 2008 ( acheté sur le site Apple début 2009) et depuis quelques jours, je voyais que la fermeture de l'écran posait problème.

Idem que pour ZEMOU, je bosse tous les jours sur mon MBP, mon outil de travail et donc pas évident de s'en détacher. Je suis donc allé aujourd'hui vers une vendeur agréé.

Apple par téléphone me dit connaître le problème, qui semble est 'RECURRENT' dixit le conseiller Apple sur les late 2008.
J'attends donc qu'un technicien du centre agréé vérifie le problème, renseigne le dossier créé par Apple lors de mon appel téléphnique. ensuite, je rapelle Apple qui me dira s'ils prennent en charge la réparation , "a priori oui.", 

J'espère juste que cela ne va pas prendre un mois... c'est quasiment impossible pour moi d'attendre un mois sans solution de rechange...

voilà pour un retour d'expérience .. a suivre


----------



## falzar (12 Mars 2010)

suite de l'histoire :
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/help-le-macbook-pro-alu-est-il-solide-299909.html#post5420803


----------



## black-hawk (12 Mars 2010)

Est ce que Apple aurait fait les réparations a ses frais si ton MBP avait eu ce probleme avant la fin de sa premiere année?
Et c'est quand même le minimum qu'apple ne te fasse rien payer, l'apple care est la pour ça.


----------



## falzar (12 Mars 2010)

black-hawk a dit:


> Est ce que Apple aurait fait les réparations a ses frais si ton MBP avait eu ce probleme avant la fin de sa premiere année?




Je pense que Apple aurait pris à sa charge la réparation si elle avait été demandée AVANT la fin de la première année. 
Apple vient de me dire qu'ils prenaient en charge cette réparation alors quemon MBP n'était plus sous garantie depuis qqes jours.


Je rappelle que je  n'avais pas pris Apple Care car vraiment trop cher pr les MBP, et je commence à regretter car si jamais dans un an, j'ai le même souci... alors là  la prise en charge sera plus difficile  à obtenir.


----------



## Tox (12 Mars 2010)

Je continue de penser qu'il ne faut pas investir trop d'argent dans les machines portables... De part leur conception, elles sont chères ; de part leur usage, elles s'endommagent facilement et s'usent rapidement. Et lors de réparation, il s'agit le plus souvent de changer un ensemble complet de composants, soit presque le prix d'achat d'une machine d'entrée gamme.

Alors si en plus elles présentent un souci de conception...


----------



## falzar (7 Avril 2010)

problème pris en charge par Apple rapidement... heureusement mais je reste très déçu de cet incident et j'ai logiquement perdu ma confiance en la solidité des MBP....


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Avril 2010)

je me demande si je vais acheter un mac book pro moi ...
je vais me reporter sur un macbook... ou alors sur un imac


----------



## Kristoball46 (11 Avril 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> je me demande si je vais acheter un mac book pro moi ...
> je vais me reporter sur un macbook... ou alors sur un imac



Je me pose exactement la même question en ce moment ; si c'est un iMac, il faut le laisser à la maison par contre


----------



## familledalmas@yahoo.fr (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
en refermant le capot de mon ordi j'ai entendu un clac bien net et j'ai vu qu'une charnière 'était cassée.
Comme mon macbook était encore sous garantie (extention de garantie boulanger) je l'ai confié au sav de boulanger. Resultat : réparation impossible par leurs services. Envoi à apple et devis de près de 700 euros non pris en charge! pour une charnière en plastique! J'ai bien sûr refusé.
Que puis-je faire pour faire réparer mon ordi à un prix correct?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Septembre 2011)

Aller voir sur ifixit.com. Guide de démontage et vente de pièces pour réparer un Mac.


----------



## zol68 (21 Septembre 2011)

familledalmas@yahoo.fr a dit:


> Bonjour,
> en refermant le capot de mon ordi j'ai entendu un clac bien net et j'ai vu qu'une charnière 'était cassée.
> Comme mon macbook était encore sous garantie (extention de garantie boulanger) je l'ai confié au sav de boulanger. Resultat : réparation impossible par leurs services. Envoi à apple et devis de près de 700 euros non pris en charge! pour une charnière en plastique! J'ai bien sûr refusé.
> Que puis-je faire pour faire réparer mon ordi à un prix correct?



Téléphoner à Apple et gueuler un bon coup.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (21 Septembre 2011)

D'autres personnes ont eu ce type de problème? je dois reconnaitre que ça fait peur quand même!!!


----------



## Ardienn (22 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, alors moi j'ai un mbp15" de la génération précédente de celle du moment. 

Et justement j'ai remarqué récemment (Un an d'ancienneté pour mon ordi) que la charnière (la fameuse bande noire entre l'écran et le clavier) "claque" lorsque je presse (légèrement bien sûr) à gauche au niveau de la touche "esc" sur la dîte bande. 

Moi qui ait passé 2 mois dans une région bien plus chaude que la France, je me demande si -étant donné que quand mon mac chauffe, il le fait justement dans cette zonne- cela n'aurait pas affaibli cette zone de la charnière. J'espère qu'il ne s'agit pas là des premiers symptômes conduisant inéluctablement aux terribles photos présentées par Falzar (merci pour ça d'ailleurs).


----------

